# Betta fish blowing bubbles (not a bubble nest)



## cjschmelzer909 (Jul 14, 2012)

Every once in a while I'll go over to my little betta's tank to see what he's up to... Lately it's been hiding/swimming around in these rubber-ish plants I have, which it seems to really like. When it notices I'm there it'll poke his head out, swim up towards me and then swims around blowing bubbles while at the top of the water, although I don't know if this is how they make their bubble nests or not... Is this a good sign that it's happy? Also, is blowing bubbles just a habit of males? If so then that tells me what sex it is.

He seems to be getting a lot more comfortable with me. He used to kind of back off when I approached his tank, but he seems to be more willing to swim up to me now. He's still kind of afraid of my hands and fingers though lol


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Is he just getting air from the surface? They have a labyrinth organ. Or if it's a bubblenest, it's a BIG group of bubbles. It's an instinct and just means he's ready to mate. But don't worry, he doesn't have too.


----------



## cjschmelzer909 (Jul 14, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Is he just getting air from the surface? They have a labyrinth organ. Or if it's a bubblenest, it's a BIG group of bubbles. It's an instinct and just means he's ready to mate. But don't worry, he doesn't have too.


ooh yeah, I didn't even take that into account. He also does it when he's not at the surface occasionally, and the rubber plant he likes is covered in tiny bubbles... Wouldn't he be too young to mate though?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

If the rubber plant is covered in bubbles, I think that the water is highly oxygenated. Which means, there is a lot of oxygen in his water. That's good! It's not because of him, though. Actually, he might be too old for breeding. If you got him at a pet store, he's old enough to breed. Pet store Bettas are around 6-10 months.


----------



## cjschmelzer909 (Jul 14, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> If the rubber plant is covered in bubbles, I think that the water is highly oxygenated. Which means, there is a lot of oxygen in his water. That's good! It's not because of him, though. Actually, he might be too old for breeding. If you got him at a pet store, he's old enough to breed. Pet store Bettas are around 6-10 months.


He's one of the bettas that petco labels as "baby betta". I didn't know at the time that I got him that these "baby bettas" at petco are usually more unhealthy and have a better chance of dying early than the adult ones they have, but he seems to be doing good. When I picked him up he was a grayish blue, and now he's getting to be a much much deeper shade, he looks much better than before.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's good.  It means he's in better care. If he gets pale, THEN he's sick. So don't worry.  If it's a baby, make sure to keep the temperature 80F-82F.


----------



## cjschmelzer909 (Jul 14, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> That's good.  It means he's in better care. If he gets pale, THEN he's sick. So don't worry.  If it's a baby, make sure to keep the temperature 80F-82F.


Yeah, that's what I'm trying to do... I don't have a heater yet as I just bought everything yesterday. During the day my room gets fairly warm and it's usually in the high-70s, low-80s and at night it usually drops to mid-70s, which shouldn't be too bad since it's not too active at night anyway. I'll be investing in a cheap heater here soon.

And I've actually fairly certain my baby betta is actually female... I'm almost certain I saw the little egg spot on it's belly and I've been watching youtube videos of female bettas and my betta is very very similar, except smaller, obviously. She's still a great looking fish though!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Your new Betta sounds adorable and very sweet ! I have had my Royal Blue Crowntail for 2 months now and he will blow bubbles at the surface too sometimes its nothing to worry about. When I watch him and see him do that I say he is sending me a kiss lol Best Wishes for you and your new Betta !


----------



## cjschmelzer909 (Jul 14, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> Your new Betta sounds adorable and very sweet ! I have had my Royal Blue Crowntail for 2 months now and he will blow bubbles at the surface too sometimes its nothing to worry about. When I watch him and see him do that I say he is sending me a kiss lol Best Wishes for you and your new Betta !


Thank you, she (he maybe) is! I never thought I'd actually get attached to a fish, let alone in just 2 days lol Warms up to me more and more every time I come pay her a visit, she doesn't even swim away when I offer my finger to her, and sometimes will swim up to it. The only challenge will be moving her to college with me, hopefully nothing goes wrong.


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

cjschmelzer909 said:


> Thank you, she (he maybe) is! I never thought I'd actually get attached to a fish, let alone in just 2 days lol Warms up to me more and more every time I come pay her a visit, she doesn't even swim away when I offer my finger to her, and sometimes will swim up to it. The only challenge will be moving her to college with me, hopefully nothing goes wrong.


I didn't think I'd be so attached to my fish when I got him either!! Mine is the same way; he'll hang out in his plants and when he sees me looking for him, he'll swim up to the front of the tank. It sounds like your fish is very happy and healthy with you!


----------

